# Fire Up Precautions



## MITYGTO (Jun 10, 2011)

Running a Comp Cams solid roller. Motor has not run in several years. Car is electric fuel pump only with an oil pressure safety switch so it will prelube as the motor needs to build oil pressure before the fuel pump will run. 

Anyone that has been in this situation, what precautions should I take before I fire the motor? Appreciate your input.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a fire extinguisher handy, push it out of the garage so if it goes up in flames it won't burn the house down. I would have a helper in the car to shut it off right away if the carb starts spitting fuel out the top of it. Look underneath as soon as it starts to be sure it's not leaking anything.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd pull the dist and use a prelube shaft (an old dist shaft mounted in a 1/2 heavy duty drill will work) and prelube the motor that way if you can. Also shoot some oil in the cylinders. Then turn the motor over by hand a few revolutions before cranking under power. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree with both, and make sure you are using fresh gasoline!!!!!!!


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

A great tip I got from folks here on the forum was to start it first... THEN invite the family out to see the first start. Instead I had my daughter video it, my son is working the key and wife watching...






But of course it will work this time...










... but I had failed to learn from the gurus here at gtoforum!

Good luck with your project, I look forward to hearing the video! Have fun.
dave


----------

